# The BBC Proms



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

_The Proms, more formally known as The BBC Proms, or The Henry Wood Promenade Concerts presented by the BBC, is an eight-week summer season of daily orchestral classical music concerts and other events held annually, predominantly in the Royal Albert Hall in London. Founded in 1895, each season currently consists of over 70 concerts in the Albert Hall, a series of chamber concerts at Cadogan Hall, additional Proms in the Park events across the United Kingdom on the last night, and associated educational and children's events._

More at http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms​
*Well the First Night of the Proms is tonight*

7.30pm - c. 9.40pm 
Royal Albert Hall 
Choral music and singing events, Piano music

*Judith Weir*
Stars, Night, Music and Light (c4 mins)
BBC Commission, World Premiere

*Brahms*
Academic Festival Overture (11 mins)

*Liszt*
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major (20 mins)

INTERVAL

*Janáček*
Glagolitic Mass (45 mins)

Benjamin Grosvenor piano 
Hibla Gerzmava soprano 
Dagmar Pecková mezzo-soprano 
Stefan Vinke tenor 
Jan Martiník bass 
David Goode organ 
BBC Singers 
BBC Symphony Chorus 
BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Jiří Bělohlávek conductor

Some of the Proms are braodcasted on the television, as this one will be; but all proms are broadcasted on BBC3 Radio, which those not able to get BBC television can access online. http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/

Enjoy


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Incidently there are BBC live players to watch the televisual broadcasts, but I am not sure whether they are accessible outside the UK, one of you might like to try it so that we all know.

This list tells you which ones are going to be broadcast, and on what channels - http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2010/broadcasts/television.shtml

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/watchlive/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If only America had something like that... that's a really neat idea.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Bix said:


> Incidently there are BBC live players to watch the televisual broadcasts, but I am not sure whether they are accessible outside the UK, one of you might like to try it so that we all know.
> 
> This list tells you which ones are going to be broadcast, and on what channels - http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2010/broadcasts/television.shtml
> 
> ...


It is also on the BBC HD Channel, which we on the Isle of Texel pick up by satellite dish.


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

Any pieces that people are particularly looking forward too?

I am quite impartial to Ravel.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Jobe said:


> Any pieces that people are particularly looking forward too?
> 
> I am quite impartial to Ravel.


Janáček Glagolitic Mass.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't like that Judith Weir piece tonight it reminded me of the kind of music you used to hear on Saturday night variety shows on television in the Seventies. A lot of repetitive singing about nothing in particular. I half expected Shirley Bassey to come running out.

However, I enjoyed Benjamin's performance.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I will have to watch on iPlayer. I have never watched the proms before, but never really looked into it. I like tonight's programme, however. I will be looking forward to the Glagolitic Mass. I have listened to it many times, but never seen a live performance.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> I will have to watch on iPlayer. I have never watched the proms before, but never really looked into it. I like tonight's programme, however. I will be looking forward to the Glagolitic Mass. I have listened to it many times, but never seen a live performance.


I've never seen a live performance of it either - ive bee on nights so I missed it live - I will also catch up with this on iPlayer


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

*Prom 2: Rossini - William Tell*

Well it's William Tell this evening - crossbows and apples






http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2011/july-16/3


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Bix said:


> Well it's William Tell this evening - crossbows and apples]


Amazing! I just happen to be listening to the overture a LOT this week (I have just recieved an LP of Rossini overtures). The orchestra just seems to have such fun when playing Rossini.

I have looked into versions of the opera and I the one that has popped onto my Amazon wishlist is conducted by Antonio Pappano - also the conductor at tonight's performance.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Just listening to Havergal Brian's 'Gothic' Symphony on iPlayer from Sunday's proms. This is a monumental and superlative performance! I had never heard of this until last weekend, but everything about it intrigues me. I will have to get a copy of a recording in the near future!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If only America had something like that... that's a really neat idea.


Surprising the Americans haven't tried to outdo us on our BBC Proms. lol


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> Just listening to Havergal Brian's 'Gothic' Symphony on iPlayer from Sunday's proms. This is a monumental and superlative performance! I had never heard of this until last weekend, but everything about it intrigues me. I will have to get a copy of a recording in the near future!


I recorded it yesterday. I just have to cut out the comments and such, so if you're interested and way too eager to wait for an official release, I think I might help


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I listened to the prom with Weber, Brahms and Stravinsky yesterday. Why were they grouped together? Two absolute snoozefests followed by _the_ piece that ushered in a new direction in music. The best and worst of classical music in one concert.


----------

